# Guter Hechtwobbler



## XSoulDrainX (27. Februar 2017)

Guten Abend,
bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem Wobbler. Hier mal ein paar Punkte, die er erfüllen sollte.
Zielfisch: Hecht
Größe: mind. 10cm
Tauchtiefe: 1m oder 1,5m
Firma: Illex, oder etwas anderes hochwertiges (japanisches)
Sowas wie Rappala oder so ist nicht meins..

Falls jmd ein gutes Modell kennt, ich freue mich über Tipps.
Bisher hatte ich den Arnaud von Illex im Visier, allerdings läuft dieser nur 0,5 m tief.

LG


----------



## jkc (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



Na was denn nun, suchst Du was japanisches oder einen guten Hechtwobbler.:q

Der Mag Squad 128 sollte Deine Wünsche erfüllen.
Aber der dritte Drilling geht gar nicht.:g

Grüße JK


----------



## Guinst (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Gerade bei Hechtwobblern würde ich mich mal bei Rapala, Salmo & Co umschauen. 
Meiner Meinung nach können die Japaner in dem Bereich nicht mithalten.
Zalt und Super Shad Rap seien mal genannt ...


----------



## Bobster (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



Guinst schrieb:


> Gerade bei Hechtwobblern würde ich mich mal bei Rapala, Salmo & Co umschauen.
> Meiner Meinung nach können die Japaner in dem Bereich nicht mithalten.
> Zalt und Super Shad Rap seien mal genannt ...


 
 Vollkommen richtig...das sind dort alles "Schwarzbarsch" Köder.
 Natürlich, bewegt man sich in Richtung Küste/Surf - da wird man dann im Saltwaterbereich fündig.
 Etwa sowas hier: https://www.nippon-tackle.com/ZipBaits-ZBL-System-Minnow-15F

 Nun ja, wer überwiegend hochwertige japanische  Sachen fischt und für den Rapala nichts ist....
 Nun ja, disqualifiziert ja schon ein wenig diese Aussage :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Schade, das nur Japantackle gefragt ist, denn meine erfolgreichsten Köder auf Hecht gerade in dieser Lauftiefe kommen aus Schweden ...

aber jeder darf sich ja in seinem Fangerfolg einschränken wie er will, besonders wenn er noch so jung ist |wavey:


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Von Illex auf Hecht halte ich auch gar nix - da machen schon Fuffi-Esoxe mitunter die Haken beim Biss platt.


----------



## geomujo (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Rapala MaxRap 13/15/17
Rapala BX Swimmer sind meine Favoriten

Und für den Sommer gern auch mal einen 8er X-Rap

EDIT:

30€ für'n Wobbler - Niemals!
Und vom Erfinder des Wobbler selbst (Rapala) gibt's um Klassen bessere zum halben Preis. Mir rätselhaft wie man sich zig-€ teure Importe von Wobblern besorgt, wenn man hier in der EU DEN Erfinder und Marktführer zugleich quasi vor der Haustür hat.
Gute Wobbler können nunmal eigentlich nur aus Skandinavien kommen 

EDIT2:
Eine Ausnahme gibt es: Savage Gear - Synonym für schlechte Materialqualität trotz skandinavischer Herkunft


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Salmo Pike 16 SR ist immer eine sichere Bank, damit kannst du gar nix falsch machen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Tach auch,
 mein absoluter Abräumer ist der hier http://www.ebay.com/itm/DAIWA-DB-MI...hash=item2c9102c284:m:my7uQbu6Jf2tqP_B8fU_tEw
 in 9 oder 11cm Prizm Shad + Rainbow Trout.

 fettes Petri :m


----------



## Der_rheinangler (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



geomujo schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> 30€ für'n Wobbler - Niemals!
> Und vom Erfinder des Wobbler selbst (Rapala) gibt's um Klassen bessere zum halben Preis. Mir rätselhaft wie man sich zig-€ teure Importe von Wobblern besorgt, wenn man hier in der EU DEN Erfinder und Marktführer zugleich quasi vor der Haustür hat.
> Gute Wobbler können nunmal eigentlich nur aus Skandinavien kommen


 Für Hechtwobbler magst du recht haben, was twitchbaits angeht ist ein Pointer oder ein Squirrel, zu mindest in stark befischten Gewässsern, unerreicht!

Ich werfe noch den Lucky Craft Staysee 120 ins Rennen


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> ...was twitchbaits angeht ist ein Pointer oder ein Squirrel, zu mindest in stark befischten Gewässsern, unerreicht!
> ...



Hi, warum das? Fischt doch heute so gut wie jeder der was auf sich hält?#c

Gibts von dem 120er Staysee auch flacher laufende Varianten als den SP? Der TE hatte ja ausdrücklich nach Ködern mit Lauftiefe bis 1,5m gefragt?

@geomujo: Mit welchen Ködern / Sachen von Savage Gear hattest Du Probleme? Aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung kann ich da nichts bemängeln und hab auch kaum negatives gehört. Einzige Ausnahme ist der 3D Herring Wobbler, dem wohl gerne mal die Schaufel weg knackt.
Für mich ist SG inzwischen DIE Marke für Hechtangler, wenn auch nicht immer / überall preisgünstig.

@TE: Gute Hechtwobbler die deine formulierten Ansprüche erfüllen gibt es fast wie Sand am Meer, teils für deutlich unter 20€; wenn man mal das Herkunftsland aussen vor lässt.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Falls er sich evtl. doch zu nem Rapala durchringen könnte, würde ich den X-Rap in 12 cm vorschlagen - der würde auch von der Lauftiefe her ziemlich genau passen.

Oder je nach WG-Klasse der Rute auch den X-Rap Jointed - der ist aber halt schwerer und größer (zum verwendeten Tackle wurde ja nix gesagt). Der Super Shad Rap wäre auch noch son Klassiker, der eigentlich immer geht.

Die würden beide von der Lauftiefe her auch noch gehen.

Ganz flach läuft z. B. der kleine Salmo Fatso Crank mit 38 g - der ist zwar "nur" 10 cm lang, aber vom Körper her halt recht fett.

Der mittelgroße Salmo Perch wäre evtl. auch noch was.


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hi, ich meine der 12 X-Rap geht etwas tiefer runter. Ich tausche grundsätzlich die Haken, dass er auftreibt, meine aber, dass der trotz langsamer Führung dann bei ca. 2m läuft?
Grundsätzlich aber ein Killer, kenne zwei mega-erfolgreiche Angler, die fast nichts anderes fischen.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hmm, ich schätze den eher so auf 1,5 m - kann mich da aber auch täuschen.

Ziemlich flach (obwohl schnell sinkend) im etwa selben Tiefenbereich läuft der XXX Rap Cast - das ist aber eine Burn-Maschine, der braucht ordentlich Tempo.

In meinem flachen Sumpfsee (max. Durchschnittstiefe 2 m) streift der dann auch nicht am Grund.

Der hält gnadenlos die Spur, kann man quasi nicht zu flott reindrehen.

Auch zum Prügel-Twitchen prima. Quasi genau das Gegenteil von nem Langsam-Suspender 

Halt ne Spezial-Option, wenn's mal richtig "hektisch" werden soll.


----------



## Reg A. (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Verstehe die freiwillige Selbstbeschränkung ganz ohne Zwang auf eher mittelmäßige Köder zu weit überteuerten Preisen auch nicht wirklich. Man sollte wohl den Einfluss des Merchandisings und der anglerischen (Klatsch)Presse einfach nicht unterschätzen. 
Aber wenn du unbedingt willst: die hier schon angesprochenen Illex Mag Squad 128 oder der Lucky Craft Pointer 128 sollten deine Bedürfnisse befriedigen. Hochwertig ist aber was anderes; gerade beim Hechtangeln (die meisten Japanwobbler sind, wie ebenfalls schon angemerkt, für den Bassfishingbereich entwickelt) leiden die Dinger schon sehr! Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie meine Illexe oder Lucky Crafts nach nem halben Dutzend Hechten aussehen #d Da hätte ich sie gleich selbst mit sehr grobem Sandpapier in die Mangel nehmen können. Betrachte ich mir dagegen meine Rapalas oder Hybridas, auf die ich teilweise schon mehrere Dutzend Hechte (auf ein und denselben Köder) gefangen hab, dann liegen da Welten dazwischen!
Mein Tip: halt dich lieber an das, was dir hier ein paar sehr erfahrene Hechtangler schon geraten haben. Z.B. PirschHirschs Kommentar 





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Falls er sich evtl. doch zu nem Rapala  durchringen könnte, würde ich den X-Rap in 12 cm vorschlagen - der würde  auch von der Lauftiefe her ziemlich genau passen.
> 
> Oder je nach WG-Klasse der Rute auch den X-Rap Jointed - der ist aber  halt schwerer und größer (zum verwendeten Tackle wurde ja nix gesagt).  Der Super Shad Rap wäre auch noch son Klassiker, der eigentlich immer  geht.
> 
> ...


 kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

@PirschHirsch: Scheinen sehr ähnliche (anglerische) Vorlieben zu haben; bei deiner Auflistung sind auch zwei meiner "Fabulous Five" dabei, und die anderen befinden sich immer noch unter meinen persönlichen Top 10 - zumindest was Cranks und evtl. noch Twitchbaits betrifft


----------



## Michael.S (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Abu Hi-lo , Rot-Weiß , zweigeteilt mit verstellbarer Tauchschaufel , den habe ich mal vor langer Zeit gefunden , ich hätte mir den nie gekauft weil er so schlicht aussieht , aber grade der geht bei mir sehr gut , der ist schon lange im Umlauf aber immer noch neu zu bekommen , ein echter Klassiker


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Ihr seid echt lieb #h
der TE will ausdrücklich Illex oder anderes hochwertiges Japantackle, damit meint er sicherlich teures, und ihr postet ihm die Erfolgsrenner der Welt, aucvh die, von denen er ausdrüklich nichts hält.  :m


----------



## moochi (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Moin,

ich schmeiss dann mal einen meiner Lieblingsjapaner ins Rennen. Der Megabass Lates dürfte evtl. deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Geht zwar nur bis max. 1m tiefe ist aber somit gut über Krautfeldern etc zu fischen. Hat mir letzte Saison den ein oder anderen schönen Hecht gebracht.

Petri!


----------



## Michael.S (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Nagut nicht ganz 10 cm aber meine Nr. 2 ist der dreigeteilte Illex Deka Hamakuru 95, 9,5 cm , gibt es sinkend und schwimmend , geht bis 1 Meter , den schwimmenden nehme ich gerne an sehr flachen Gewässern , mann kann ihn sehr langsam führen und er läuft immer noch sehr gut schlangenlinienförmig


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

@ Reg. A:

Hab mir für diesjährige Saison kürzlich auch noch den X-Rap Saltwater in 14 cm geholt, den ich bislang noch nicht hatte.

Mal gucken, wie der dann ab Mai so performt. Macht aber optisch/haptisch den gewohnt guten X-Rap-Eindruck.

Den alten Balzer Monsterbarsch in 14 cm / 60 g mag ich vom Lauf her auch sehr gerne. Der fliegt aber beim Werfen nicht so gut, ist halt ziemlich hochrückig.

Der Salmo Skinner flankt geil, ist aber auch keine Horizontrakete (vor allem die große Version, das ist IMO eigentlich eher ein Flach-Schleppköder).

Für "ganz oben" nehme ich gerne den großen X-Rap Subwalk und wie gesagt den Salmo Fatso Crank (beide Größen). Sowie den extrem geil weit fliegenden Sebile Splasher Salt&Sun in 78 g, der kann bei Bedarf auch WTD (ist kein reiner Popper, lässt sich sehr abwechslungsreich führen).

Den normalen Fatso ohne Tauchschaufel finde ich in beiden Größen aber auch super.

Bei "gezielten" Hechtködern hab ich's halt allgemein lieber ne Runde fetter bzw. größer.


----------



## geomujo (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



jkc schrieb:


> @geomujo: Mit welchen Ködern / Sachen von Savage Gear hattest Du Probleme?



Ich hatte massive Probleme mit dem 4Play Herring. Anfürsich ein super Köder der auch enorm fängig ist. Wären da nur nicht die nach 20 Würfen aufretenden halbkreisförmigen Lackabplatzungen und noch viel schlimmer: brechende Drillinge. Letztere sind von so miserabler Qualität, dass ich beschlossen habe einen weiten Bogen um die Firma zu machen. Wenn an DER Stelle schon gespart wird, wo dann wohl noch?! Sie Rosten einem sprichwörtlich unter der Hand weg, gleiches gild für die Sprengringe. Für mich ist das Maß damit übervoll.

Squirrel?!
Zehnmal lieber nehme ich da den X-Rap.

Falls es irgendwie noch nicht ganz angekommen sein sollte - auch technisch ist Rapala der Konkurrenz weit voraus! Beispiele? Wo gibt es laser-gravierte Schuppenmuster? Wo gibt es ein Co-Polymer-Shell mit innenliegender Reflektorfolie? Wo gibt es ovale Sprengringe bei Weitwurfwobblern? Wo gibt es VMC Spark-Point-Drillinge ab Werk?! Wo gibt es noch echte Balsa-Holz-Konstruktionen? Wo gibt es diese in Kombination mit Co-Polymerer Außenhülle und Reflektorfolie innen?

Schon optisch kommt da keine Konkurrenz, sei sie auch noch so weit weg oder teuer, mit. Ich selbst konzentriere mich nur auf Co-Polymerisierte Rapala-Wobbler. Wenn man da alle Finish's zulässt bekommt man auch die für jede erdenkliche Situation optimalen Köder. Ich habe daher überhaupt keine Veranlassung an meinem Kaufverhalten was zu ändern 

Die Megabass-Wobbler sind schön unf gut, aber eben nicht mehr wert als ein 8er X-Rap den ich wenn ich gut rumschaue für unter 10€ das Stück bekomme.

RAPALA4Ever!


----------



## Patrick333 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Illex Arnaud 100 Suspender


Hatte genau einen davon, aggressiv getwitcht habe ich damit ne Menge Hechte bekommen.

Leider heute nirgends mehr zu bekommen in suspending. Meinen habe ich leider in einen Baum gejagt |rolleyes

Sollte aber als Floater mit gewissem Vorfach auch gut funktionieren. Vom Laufverhalten und gerade beim twitchen ein absolut toller Köder in meinen Augen.

Gibt´s auch in 110. #h


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

wie gut fliegt der 8cm X-Rap? Möchte ich vielleicht mal testen, aber mehr auf Barsch und Zander.


----------



## Reg A. (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hab mir für diesjährige Saison kürzlich auch noch den X-Rap Saltwater in 14 cm geholt, den ich bislang noch nicht hatte.
> 
> Mal gucken, wie der dann ab Mai so performt. Macht aber optisch/haptisch den gewohnt guten X-Rap-Eindruck.



Den fisch ich schon seit ein paar Jahren ziemlich erfolgreich. Gerade wenn der Jointed aufgrund seiner Agilität evtl. nicht mehr ganz so gut funzt, greif ich gern zum XRS-14. Wirst bestimmt nicht enttäuscht  Fliegt auch echt gut, m.E. sogar noch nen Ticken besser/weiter als der Jointed, obwohl sich der für nen Zweiteiler seiner Größen- und Gewichtsklasse echt sehen lassen kann.

Den Monsterbarsch mag ich - oder vielmehr meine Hechte - nicht so gerne; der Lauf ist zwar ganz geil, aber irgendwie haben sich meine Esoxe nie so richtig für den erwärmen können...
Skinner ist einer meiner liebsten Flanker, aber wahrlich kein Weitwurfwunder, eher was für den Nahbereich oder kleinere Gewässer. Da aber auch immer ne gute Wahl! Und vom Fatso bin ich bekennender Fan, egal in welcher Größe! Fliegt sehr gut, läuft schön radaumachend und fängt wie Bolle! Im Winter kommt bei mir auch immer gern die Pullbait-Version ans Band.
Was ich nicht mehr missen möchte ist aber auch der Hybrida K3; variantenreich zu führen, mit guten Flugeigenschaften und v.a. ohne das z.T. recht nervige Rasselgedöns. 
Dazu noch ein paar gute alte Ukkos in 16 oder 20cm, dann siehst du in mir nen sehr zufriedenen Hechtspinnfischer!



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Bei "gezielten" Hechtködern hab ich's halt allgemein lieber ne Runde fetter bzw. größer.



Hängt bei mir immer ganz von Lust und Laune ab - und natürlich von der Jahreszeit und den bevorzugten Beutefischen; mal Bigbaits, mal mittelgroße oder sogar kleine Köder. Hab schon 60er Fritten auf 30cm+ Köder gefangen, und Ü-Metrige auf schlanke 8cm-Wobbler. Aber es ist ja gerade der Facettenreichtum, der unser Hobby so geil macht |supergri



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt lieb #h
> der TE will ausdrücklich Illex oder anderes hochwertiges Japantackle,  damit meint er sicherlich teures, und ihr postet ihm die Erfolgsrenner  der Welt, aucvh die, von denen er ausdrüklich nichts hält.  :m



Kommt noch, spätestens wenn er seinen x-ten 30-Euro-Plus-Wobbler versenkt hat und merkt, dass er auf die Dinger maximal das fängt, was andere mit Ködern, die allenfalls die Hälfte kosten, locker anlanden, geht der Knoten auf - bin da optimistisch 
Ansonsten ist's ja sein Bier, wenn er zu viel Geld für mittelmäßige Produkte rauswerfen will. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich die nicht auch angeln würde! Nur gehören die 1.) nicht zu meinen Lieblingen in der Köderbox, und 2.) hab ich die mir für ca. 35-40% des deutschen/europäischen Preises vor ein paar Jahren aus den USA mitgebracht. Steht dann halt z.B. nicht "Illex" sondern "Jackall Bros." drauf, ist aber der gleiche Köder  Ansonsten klingt der Kaufwunsch des TEs ein bisschen nach nem (fiktiven) Neuwagenkauf: "Hey, ich will mir gern ein neues Auto kaufen. Was Qualität, Leistung und Komfort betrifft darf's gern eher durchschnittlich sein, Hauptsache es sieht geil aus und kostet ne Menge!" 
Aber jedem das Seine! Was mich aber doch ein bisschen überrascht ist, dass die Verkaufsstrategien so mancher Hersteller bzw. Vertreiber aufgrund der Unreflektiertheit einiger/vieler Käufer tatsächlich 1:1 aufgehen. So nach dem Motto "was teuer ist muss ja unbedingt auch geil sein", sonst wär' der Preis ja nicht gerechtfertigt |kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hi, die X-Raps fliegen durch die Bank sehr gut, weit mit wenigen Überschlägen, nur der Zweiteler in 13cm greift leider relativ oft ins Vorfach.
Den 8er finde ich aber zu mikromäßig, da würde ich was Zander an geht zum 10er Raten, nennenswerte Barsche haben damit auch keine Probleme.

@geomujo: Das was Du da an Vorteilen für Rapala auf zählst ist mir fast alles latte.
Und läuft bei mir eher unter "Gimmik". 
Lasergravur interessiert doch keine Sau / Fisch, genau so inennliegende Balsa-Körper oder aus welchem Grund der Köder reflektiert.
Wichtig sind mir eher, geringe Serienstreuung, gute Wurfeigenschaften, attraktives Laufverhalten / Fängigkeit sowie Stabilität von Konstruktion und bestenfalls Dekor; und ganz wichtig: Lange Serienlaufzeiten!
Drillinge finde ich bei Rapala auch nicht immer so knaller, heißen die wie sie wollen, brauchbar sind die aber in der Regel.
Was die Serienstreuung an geht, sind die auch nicht 100%ig habe ca. 15 X-Raps hier, manche sinken, schwimmen und einige suspendieren tatsächlich; Trotzdem denke ich, dass Preis-Leistung einiger maßen übereinander geht, zumindest besser als bei 20 - 30€ Ködern, wo ich grundsätzlich alle Hardware tauschen muss und nach drei Angeltagen das Dekor runter ist.



Grüße JK


----------



## Reg A. (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, die X-Raps fliegen durch die Bank sehr gut, weit mit wenigen Überschlägen, nur der Zweiteler in 13cm greift leider relativ oft ins Vorfach.



Echt? Bei mir überhaupt nicht, evtl. bei jedem 50sten Wurf! Bist aber nicht der Erste, von dem ich das höre... Woran's wohl liegt? ;+

Edit: Fisch den aber meistens an nem Single Strand Titan oder 1x7er Stahl; evtl. neigt er bei weicherem Vorfachmaterial eher zum Verdröseln...


@ geomujo: Stimm dir nahezu ausnahmslos zu! Lediglich hier 





geomujo schrieb:


> Wo gibt es VMC Spark-Point-Drillinge ab Werk?!


 hab ich keine sooo guten Erfahrungen gemacht; ich halte von VMC-Haken einfach nicht viel. Außer bei GuFi-Jigs, da sind die aufgrund der höheren Verlustwahrscheinlichkeit echt ne gute Alternative. Aber meine Hardbaits rüste ich durch die Bank auf Gamakatsu oder Owner um. Die dürfen dann gerne auch mal ein bis zwei Nummern größer ausfallen, wenn's um Köder mit drei Drillingen ab Werk geht, lass dafür aber den Bauchdrilling weg; der ist bei Ködern unter 25, wenn nicht gar 30cm m.M.n. völlig obsolet...
Aber ansonsten |good:, unterschreib ich so!


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hi, fische den auch nur noch an 1x1 Titan, an normalem Stahl habe ich ca. 5-10% Tüddel und dann ist oft das Vorfach platt. Ich montiere aber auch immer einen Wirbel an der Frontöse und haue den Solidring weg, weil ich da kaum mit dem Karabiner rein komme. Vielleicht sollte ich da nochmal bisschen rum probieren.

Grüße JK


----------



## geomujo (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Die Fängigkeit ist sicherlich von Person zu Person unterschiedlich.
Nen groben Schnitzer im Laufverhalten konnte ich so noch nicht beobachten. Hin und wieder gibt es Design-Probleme z.B. beim MaxRap mit 3 Drillingen. Da wird auch von  einigen der Weitwurfmechanismus kritisiert. Dieser arbeitet rein mechanisch und kann schich schonmal verkanten. Meist genügt dann ein Schlag mit der Rute um den Fehler zu beheben.

Konstruktionsstabilität, Serienstreuung und attraktive Laufverhalten gehören zum Pflichtprogramm von Rapala. Da werden die sich keine Blöße geben. Bevor ein Modell auf den Markt kommt durchläuft es etliche Entwicklungs- und Teststunden. Bei manchem Anbieter hat man nicht immer diesen Eindruck. Bisher jedenfalls ist Rapala bei diesem Punkten über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Der X-Rap8 wirft sehr weit, da auch dieser einen Weitwurfmachanismus hat. Die Aktion des Köders ist mit die beste von Rapala überhaupt und geeignet für sehr seduktive Führungsstile mit einer schön ausladend taumelnden Aktion. Die Drillinge sind kräftig genug um so ziemlich alle Standard-Hechte (<1m) zu bewältigen, wenn mans mit Rute, Rolle udn Schnur nicht übertreibt. Beim 6er X-Rap sind die Drillinge doch arg dünn und klar auf den Fang von Barschen une Hechte am leichten Gerät ausgelegt. Der MaxRap 5/7 wiederum hat ungewöhnlich kräftige Drillinge, wohl als Tribut zum Forellenangeln.

Hin udn wieder gibt es sehr spezielle Konzeptköder deren Führungsmethode sich einem nicht gleich erschließt. Technisch gab es eigentlich nur Probleme mit den Clackin'-Modellen. Da war der Übergang zw. Donnerkammer und Außenhülle nicht immer dicht, mit der Folge, dass Wasser in den Köder drang und nicht mehr rauskommt. Alle Clackin'-Modelle sind mittlerweile aus dem Katalog geflogen.


----------



## Reg A. (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



jkc schrieb:


> Ich montiere aber auch immer einen Wirbel an der Frontöse und haue den Solidring weg, weil ich da kaum mit dem Karabiner rein komme.



Was angelst du denn für Snaps, wenn ich fragen darf? Hatte da bisher null Probelme beim X-Rap Jointed. Gut, manchmal häng ich direkt in der Öse ein, wenn's mir um ein engeres Laufverhalten geht, aber ansonsten kommt da höchstens ein stabilerer Sprengring (statt des Solidrings) dran, und fertig.
Aber klar, wenn du da nen Wirbel vorschaltest, kann's aufgrund dessen u.U. schon zu mehr "Einhängern" kommen...


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Mit dem X-Rap Jointed hab ich auch quasi keine Tüddelprobleme, obwohl ich generell ziemlich aggro werfe und nur Statio fische.

Ich hab den mir ebenfalls zu fizzeligen Solid Ring weggezwickt und durch einen Rosco-Sprengring mit 36 kg ersetzt.

Als Vorfach verwende ich zum Wobbeln in dieser WG-Klasse das Drennan Green Pike Wire in 12,7 kg - durch die Ummantelung ist das vergleichsweise recht steif (darum die gezielte Verwendung für diesen Zweck).

Am unteren Vorfachende ist bei mir nur ein Staylock mit 68 kg, diesen habe ich am hinteren Ende zusätzlich gesleevt.

In Verbindung mit dem ummantelten Vorfach wirkt das sehr gut überschlags- bzw. bauchdrillingsfang-verhindernd.

Nen Wirbel habe ich nur am oberen Vorfachende, aber nicht am Köder selbst (das mache ich nur bei Blechködern).

Ich würde mal den Wirbel direkt am Köder weglassen, das könnte IMO helfen.


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Profi-Blinker Ringlock in 1/0, sind relativ lang und schlank und dardurch evtl. anfälliger was Wurftüddel an geht?|kopfkrat

Nach Euren Beiträgen versuche ich es auch mal mit einen Sprengring in der Öse. Schön wie ergiebig so ein angestoßener Thread am TE vorbei laufen kann.:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Na ja, der TE hat ja bislang auch nicht mit sonderlich umfangreichem Feedback geglänzt :q

Zudem hat er auch keinerlei Angaben zu seinem übrigen Setup gemacht. Wir wissen nur, dass er offenbar Rapala (aus dem Off raus) hasst.

Insofern: So what :m


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Das meinte ich u.a. ja auch.:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Der TE ist 16 Jahre alt und hat die Frage doch erst gestern Abend gestellt.
Heute ist Fasching und nicht jeder Jungendliche muss ja löblicherweise- den ganzen Tag am PC/Smartfone sitzen.

@TE
Jonas, das hier sind alles ernstgemeinte Tipps, die dir wirklich helfen, wenn du sie annimmst |wavey:


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Ja, Recht hast Du.#6


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



geomujo schrieb:


> Ich hatte massive Probleme mit dem 4Play Herring. Anfürsich ein super Köder der auch enorm fängig ist. Wären da nur nicht die nach 20 Würfen aufretenden halbkreisförmigen Lackabplatzungen und noch viel schlimmer: brechende Drillinge. Letztere sind von so miserabler Qualität, dass ich beschlossen habe einen weiten Bogen um die Firma zu machen. Wenn an DER Stelle schon gespart wird, wo dann wohl noch?! Sie Rosten einem sprichwörtlich unter der Hand weg, gleiches gild für die Sprengringe. Für mich ist das Maß damit übervoll.
> 
> Squirrel?!
> Zehnmal lieber nehme ich da den X-Rap.
> ...


 

 Wo du doch von so erfolgreichen Ködern sprichst, frage ich mich wo du diese versteckt hast auf deinen Bildern....
 Da sehe ich nur Exemplare welche womöglich gerade aus der Verpackung kommen, oder nur zum anschauen aus der Köderbox geholt werden, denn ein fängiger Köder, sieht selbst beim Barschangeln anders aus-beim hechtangeln dann sowieso.|rolleyes




jkc schrieb:


> Hi, die X-Raps fliegen durch die Bank sehr gut, weit mit wenigen Überschlägen, nur der Zweiteler in 13cm greift leider relativ oft ins Vorfach.
> Den 8er finde ich aber zu mikromäßig, da würde ich was Zander an geht zum 10er Raten, nennenswerte Barsche haben damit auch keine Probleme.
> 
> @geomujo: *Das was Du da an Vorteilen für Rapala auf zählst ist mir fast alles latte.
> ...




 Das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen Praktikern und Theoretikern.#h


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hi, vielleicht noch ein Wort zu dem hier erwähnten Super Shad Rap. Ich mag die Teile, nicht nur stur geschleppt, auch aktiv geführt und an einer angemessen kräftigen Rute getwitcht / animiert. Fängig ist das Teil auch ohne Frage, bei allen Führungsvarianten. Es gibt aber ein ganz großes ABER: Das Ding ist eine Wurfkrücke vor dem Herrn und ein Negativbeispiel was häufiges Überschlagen im Wurf an geht. Da kann ich sogar nachvollziehen, wenn jemand in moderneren (Japan-)Ködern mit Balance-System einen Mehrwert erkennt.

Grüße JK


----------



## Mozartkugel (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



geomujo schrieb:


> Und der Klassiker schlechthin, der X-Rap




welche Farbe ist der zweitletzte in der 1. Spalte? Auf jeden Fall interessante Farben dabei, jetzt muss dieses Ding gut fliegen d.h. stabil & weit und natürlich fängig sein. |supergri


----------



## XSoulDrainX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hallo allerseits,
erstmal danke für die ganzen Tipps. Habe mir alles mal durchgelesen. XRAP wurde ja ziemlich oft genannt, vielleicht probiere ich den mal aus. Sonst halte ich von Rappala nicht soviel. Außer der Flat Rap von Rappala ist top! Wie gesagt, vll probiere ich mal den XRAP.
Bin bis jetzt immer überzeugter Illex, bzw Japan Wobbler Fischer gewesen. In meiner Box liegt schon ein Arnaud 100 SM DD. Dieser läuft bis 3m tief. Ich wollte nochmal sagen, dass ich Wobbler die 0,5m tief laufen wirklich nicht benötige. Für diese Tiefe habe ich bereits genug und auch schon eine Wobbler Idee, falls da noch Bedarf für mich besteht. 
Würde meine Suche nochmal präzisieren. Denke ich brauche wirklich nur einen Wobbler der 1,5m - 2m tief läuft. 
Falls noch jmd top vorschläge hat, gerne teilen. 
Falls noch jmd was über mein Gewässer wissen möchte, mehrere kleine Waldseen, nicht sonderlich stark befischt und klar-trübes Wasser. Hechte gehen dort durchschnittlich größenmäßig von 40-60cm. Wobei es dort auch deutlich größere gibt, sogar bis über 1m, wobei mein die dann nicht jeden Tag hat, haha. 
LG euch


----------



## jkc (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> welche Farbe ist der zweitletzte in der 1. Spalte? Auf jeden Fall interessante Farben dabei, jetzt muss dieses Ding gut/stabil/weit fliegen und natürlich fängig sein. |supergri



Meine Lieblingsfarbe olive green:
http://www.amazon.in/Rapala-X-Rap-Saltwater-Fishing-5-5-Inch/dp/B003I3IZ1C

#6

@TE: finde ich gut, dass Du Dich hier nochmal meldest.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## geomujo (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Da sehe ich nur Exemplare welche womöglich gerade aus der Verpackung kommen, oder nur zum anschauen aus der Köderbox geholt werden, denn ein fängiger Köder, sieht selbst beim Barschangeln anders aus-beim hechtangeln dann sowieso.|rolleyes
> Das ist eben der Unterschied zwischen Praktikern und Theoretikern.#h



Bitte keine Bildzitate.

Wenn ich einen Wobbler neu kaufe mache ich ein Foto von - die Fotos siehst du hier. Versteh garnicht was du mir jetzt hier reindrehen willst? Meine Sammlung ist über 200 Wobbler groß und diese habe ich erst seit 2 Jahren.  Einige Modelle sind verlorengegangen, einige schon rel. stark zerkratzt, einige sind wie neu.

Der Rest findet in deiner Fantasie statt, die mich nichts angeht.




Mozartkugel schrieb:


> welche Farbe ist der zweitletzte in der 1.  Spalte? Auf jeden Fall interessante Farben dabei, jetzt muss dieses Ding  gut fliegen d.h. stabil & weit und natürlich fängig sein. |supergri



Das müsste der Olive-Green (OG) sein.

EDIT: 
Und ja, ich mache keinen Hehl daraus, auch für die Vitrine zu kaufen. Aber eben nicht nur. Einige sind so kostbar selten, dass ich sie quasi nie am Wasser habe. Deswegen ja auch immer mehrere Farben. Für mich sind das kleine Kunstwerke die auch abseits des Wassers eine wunderbare Erscheinung sind.


----------



## Säp (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hybrida B1 Twitchbait, zwar nicht richtig geil japanisch aber hochwertig!


----------



## XSoulDrainX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Danke für den Vorschlag, erfüllt aber nicht meine erwünschte Tauchtiefe. Hinzu kommt das Gewicht von 35g :O
Trzd noch nen' schönen Abend und LG


----------



## Hann. Münden (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

- Salmo Perch SDR 8cm
- Fängig und günstig
Nur SDR, Tauchtiefe variieren in dem man die Rute ggf. höher hält.

Tiefläufer haben durch ihre große Schaufel den besten Unterwasserdruck, sind dadurch immer fängiger(betr. Seitenlinienorgan der Räuber).

Gibt es auch als 12cm Version. Ist aber überflüssig.

Thread über den Salmo Perch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=78002


----------



## Angler9999 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

@geomujo

stimme dir voll zu. Die Komplettzitate sind großer Mist. Die Zitate mit Bildern drin sind noch größerer Mist. Evtl. sogar Faulheit.

@TE
Schau mal bei den Spro Wobblern. Da gibt es gute preiswerte.


----------



## Aalbubi (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Ich kann Angler9999 Empfehlung zustimmen. Ich habe mich in meiner Jugend mit einem Spro Powercatcher an Hechten dumm und dämlich gefangen. Wenn man ein ordentlich verarbeitetes Modell erwischt, hat man viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Ich kann Angler9999 Empfehlung zustimmen. Ich habe mich in meiner Jugend mit einem Spro Powercatcher an Hechten dumm und dämlich gefangen. Wenn man ein ordentlich verarbeitetes Modell erwischt, hat man viel Spaß damit.


  und jetzt bist du alt und hast keinen SPRO mehr, weil du ja keine Hechte mehr dumm and dämlich fangen willst :m


----------



## XSoulDrainX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und jetzt bist du alt und hast keinen SPRO mehr, weil du ja keine Hechte mehr dumm and dämlich fangen willst :m


hahahahahhaa :'D


----------



## XSoulDrainX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Wie oben geschrieben, bin eher Illex, bzw Japan Wobbler Fan. 
Ist halt sone kleine Vorliebe diese hochwertigen Wobbler 
Gebe lieber 20 oder 30 Euro für einen richtig guten aus, anstatt 30 Euro für 5 nicht so gute oder so. Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass jeder preisgünstige Wobbler schlecht ist. Will damit nur sagen, dass ich eher auf die hochwertigen stehe 
LG


----------



## Michael.S (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Naja hochwertig , die Japaner kochen auch nur mit Wasser , wenn du dich nur auf die Japaner beschränkst verpasst du aber einiges , wie gesagt den von mir oben genannten Klassiker , Abu Garcia Hi-Lo , 6 fach verstellbare Tauchschaufel . der geht von 1-4 Meter , das müssen die Japaner erstmal nachmachen


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Das Problem an hochwertig und fängig auf Hecht ist das, dass in Japan eher weniger Hecht im Mittelpunkt steht ...

also hochwertig mag ja das Tackel sein, aber du darft damit nicht ausschließen, dass z. B. der ZALT auch hochwertig ist,
nur dass der ZALT für Hecht konzipiert und auch optimiert ist, Japantackel aber eben weniger.

Ich habe auch Illex, muss ja auch auspribieren, aber meine Hechte fange ich mit anderen Marken wesentlich besser ...
In deiner angegebene Tiefe nimm einen 14 cm ZALT, kurbel 2 Umdrehungen ein und dann ein leichter Schlag mit der Rutenspitze, der Zalt bricht aus, mach dann Pause und lass ihn stehen usw ...

du kannst den ZALT auch langsam beständig einkurbeln ...
du willst doch nicht immer nur40 - 60 cm Hechte oder?


----------



## XSoulDrainX (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Problem an hochwertig und fängig auf Hecht ist das, dass in Japan eher weniger Hecht im Mittelpunkt steht ...
> 
> also hochwertig mag ja das Tackel sein, aber du darft damit nicht ausschließen, dass z. B. der ZALT auch hochwertig ist,
> nur dass der ZALT für Hecht konzipiert und auch optimiert ist, Japantackel aber eben weniger.
> ...


 
Sicherlich will ich nicht nur 40-60 cm, aber die sollte ich mit dem Wobbler trotzdem fangen können, also ich bin ja nicht auf dem Bodden, daher sollten die Köder auch nicht zu groß sein. 
LG
EDIT: Diese ZALT Wobbler fangen? Sehen mega komisch aus, haha
LG dir


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Sicherlich will ich nicht nur 40-60 cm, aber die sollte ich mit dem Wobbler trotzdem fangen können, also ich bin ja nicht auf dem Bodden, daher sollten die Köder auch nicht zu groß sein.
> LG
> EDIT: Diese ZALT Wobbler fangen? Sehen mega komisch aus, haha
> LG dir




Du warst doch mit deinen DAD in Schweden oder?
Da solltest du den ZALT doch kennengelernt haben.

Ja die fangen sehr sehr gut, denn es geht bei Ködern weniger nach Aussehen als auf die Eigenschaft ...

Illex geht nach Aussehen für den Angler, deswegen fangen die ja so gut Angler :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



> Hi, vielleicht noch ein Wort zu dem hier erwähnten Super Shad Rap. Ich  mag die Teile, nicht nur stur geschleppt, auch aktiv geführt und an  einer angemessen kräftigen Rute  getwitcht / animiert. Fängig ist das Teil auch ohne Frage, bei allen  Führungsvarianten. Es gibt aber ein ganz großes ABER: Das Ding ist eine  Wurfkrücke vor dem Herrn und ein Negativbeispiel was häufiges  Überschlagen im Wurf an geht.


Das ist absolut richtig, der fliegt sehr suboptimal bzw. purzelbaumt sehr gern. Drum haben meine SSR inzwischen einen Krautdrilling als Bauchdrilling, das reduziert Vorfach-Fänge ordentlich und erhöht die Rausprügelbarkeit ungemein.

Halt auch die Fehlbissrate, falls einer nur vorne draufschießt - aber man kann halt nicht alles haben. Ein bockharter Anschlag ist da dann echt Pflicht, um den Krautschutz zu "überwinden".

Denn vom Lauf her finde ich den SSR  nach wie vor genial. Auch der ziemlich hohe Auftrieb kann je nach Situation und Führungsstil sehr nützlich sein

--> z. B. wenn man den nicht allzu weit runterkurbelt plus mit langen und starken Rutenzügen pullt, vollführt der in relativer Oberflächennähe eine spaßige Sägezahnbewegung und schwänzelt dabei ab 

-- > dabei bekommt man den aber mit vergleichsweise weniger Mühe ne Runde tiefer (wenn man denn bei solch Oberwasserschichtgestocher überhaupt davon reden will *ggg*) runter als den kleinen Fatso Crank

--> auch die Lauf-Sägezähne des SSR sind dann bei gleichem Pull-Energieaufwand vergleichsweise ausladender - kommt vor allem im Sommer mitunter echt geil.

Vorausgesetzt, man bekommt ihn tüddelfrei rausgefeuert - drum bei mir inzwischen wie gesagt der Bauch-Krautdrilling.


----------



## Reg A. (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



jkc schrieb:


> Profi-Blinker Ringlock in 1/0, sind relativ lang und schlank und dardurch evtl. anfälliger was Wurftüddel an geht?|kopfkrat



Mag durchaus sein, dass die paar Milimeter da den Winkel bzw. das Spiel soweit verändern, dass das Vorfach häufiger eingefangen wird...



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Wie oben geschrieben, bin eher Illex, bzw Japan Wobbler Fan.
> Ist halt sone kleine Vorliebe diese hochwertigen Wobbler
> Gebe lieber 20 oder 30 Euro für einen richtig guten aus, anstatt 30 Euro  für 5 nicht so gute oder so. Das heißt jetzt nicht, dass jeder  preisgünstige Wobbler schlecht ist. Will damit nur sagen, dass ich eher  auf die hochwertigen stehe
> LG



Haben wir verstanden, aber du hast da nen Denkfehler: du setzt teuer mit qualitativ hochwertig gleich, das ist aber nicht immer der Fall! Und Illex, Lucky Craft, Megabass und co. sind qualitativ in der Mittelklasse anzusetzen - nebenbei, die hohen Preise für die Dinger zahlst du auch vornehmlich in Europa; bei den Amis sind die auch preislich da, wo sie hingehören. Glaub nicht alles, was dir die Marketingabteilung der Hersteller und Vertreiber erzählt 
Hinzu kommt, dass die meisten japanischen Hersteller für den Bassfishingbereich produzieren, auf Hecht sind die Köder ursprünglich eigentlich nicht ausgelegt. Das merkst du spätestens dann, wenn dir nach der dritten Hechtattacke das Dekor wegplatzt.
Du hast ja hier nun einige gute Tipps von Leuten erhalten, die wirklich Ahnung vom Hechtangeln und im Laufe der Jahre hunderte oder gar tausende von Esoxen gefangen haben - wir wissen schon, was wir schreiben und warum wir dir was empfehlen 
Aber probier's aus, du hast ja jetzt auch schon ein paar Tipps erhalten, die in deinem Anforderungsprofil liegen. BTW, ich hab hier sogar noch ein paar originalverpackte Lucky Craft Pointer 128 rumliegen, von denen ich mich durchaus trennen würde - und zwar unter dem deutschen Listenpreis  Also wenn dein Herz so an Japanködern hängt, dann schick bei Interesse einfach ne PN an mich...



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Sicherlich will ich nicht nur 40-60 cm, aber  die sollte ich mit dem Wobbler trotzdem fangen können, also ich bin ja  nicht auf dem Bodden, daher sollten die Köder auch nicht zu groß  sein.



Von dem Vorurteil kansst du dich auch ganz schnell verabschieden; wenn es nämlich einen heimischen Räuber gibt, der nunmal so gar keine Angst vor großen Ködern hat, dann ist das der Hecht! Hab schon 35er/40er Schniepel auf 18-20cm Köder gefangen, und selbst 60er Fritten steigen dir gar nicht selten auf 30cm Köder ein! Wähl deine Köder lieber abhängig von der gerade bevorzugten Beute der Hechte, nicht von dem, was du als groß oder klein einschätzt.


----------



## Mozartkugel (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

umgekehrt knallen aber auch gerne mal die 90+ Hechte auf kleine Köder z.B. Baby Griffon. Obwohl ich nie gezielt auf Hecht fische, ist die Rute öfters mal ordentlich krumm. :m


----------



## Aalbubi (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Off-Topic

@Toni_1962 mir ist leider die Tauchschaufel bei dem Spro Wobbler gebrochen :c . Ich habe versucht diesen zu kleben und durch anbringen eines Streamers aufzupeppen. Dadurch habe ich den lauf komplett versaut #q


----------



## assipab (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Der Zalt macht auch was her und sorgt für ordentlich Bambule im Wasser


----------



## arcidosso (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Die besten Hechtwobbler, die ich jemals hatte und habe, waren/ sind tote Köderfische.
Absolut naturgetreu und günstig.
Alles Andere sind Nachbauten. Ich gebe zu , nahe am Original, aber eben Imitate.


----------



## assipab (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Beim Ansitz geh ich da mit, aber die Lebendigkeit eines Wobblers der durchs Wasser tanzt mit einem toten Köfi vergleichen...ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Reg A. (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> umgekehrt knallen aber auch gerne mal die 90+ Hechte auf kleine Köder z.B. Baby Griffon. Obwohl ich nie gezielt auf Hecht fische, ist die Rute öfters mal ordentlich krumm. :m



Drum hab ich ja geschrieben: 





Reg A. schrieb:


> Wähl deine Köder lieber abhängig von der gerade  bevorzugten Beute der Hechte, nicht von dem, was du als groß oder klein  einschätzt.


----------



## Michael.S (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Den Zalt mus man aber auch schon Leben einhauchen können , so einfach einkurbeln ist nicht , da kann man auch einen Stock an die Schnur knoten , ich habe einen Zalt aber so richtig den Bogen habe ich mit dem noch nicht raus , ich nehme ihn auch zu selten


----------



## assipab (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Ja sicher...Ich geb für den Zalt permanent Schläge in die Rutenspitze. Das ist zwar anstrengend aber erzeugt dann auch eine Klasse Aktion.


----------



## arcidosso (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



assipab schrieb:


> Beim Ansitz geh ich da mit, aber die Lebendigkeit eines Wobblers der durchs Wasser tanzt mit einem toten Köfi vergleichen...ich weiß ja nicht.



assipab,

baue Dir mal ein Art Dravkovitch-System ( analog). Auf jeden Fall  vorne ein 15Gramm-Gewicht, dazu ein Drilling plus Stinger. Dieser Stinger wird leicht angezogen ( aber wirklich nur ganz leicht gestrafft ). Dann beginnt das Schleppfischen mit ca. 1,5 km/h. 
Das funktioniert wunderbar auf Hecht,, aber auch auf Zander. Werfen ist nicht ganz so toll, da das Fischchen schneller ramponiert wird. Die Aussichten sind aber auch hier überdurchschnittlich.
Ich arbeite aber auch gern mit Wobblern. Aber die vielen Abrisse gehen doch schon arg ins Geld.
Kostengünstiger ist meine Methode allemal. 
Wenn wir schon von guten Wobblern sprechen, bei mir sind es dickbauchige Salmo`s und Jackson`s .


----------



## assipab (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Ja, ich glaub dir ja, fängig wird es schon sein...ist ja schließlich Natur pur. Dravkovitsch System will ich auch mal probieren.

Beim Schleppen und Faulenzen ist das ja ok, aber ich bin ehr der Schwebewobblertyp mit kurzen Schlägen und Pausen beim wobbeln, und das ist mit Blei nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## jkc (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Technisch liegen Welten zwischen beiden Köderformen; beides fängt zu seiner Zeit, aber das Eine lässt sich nicht immer durch das Andere ersetzen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Doanafischer (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0RI3qdExdI

Die Dinger bestückt mit einer toten Laube sind vor allem bei klarem Wasser der Hammer!


----------



## assipab (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant aus.


----------



## XSoulDrainX (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Also ich habe nun mehrmals vom ZALT gehört, ist der wirklich so Top wie alle schreiben für kleine Seen hier in Deutschland auf Hecht? 
Vielleicht kann mir jmd von berichten..? 
LG euch


----------



## jkc (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hi, schau mal vielleicht hier rein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4513815&highlight=zalt#post4513815

Beim Kauf / nach Kauf unbedingt auf Dichtigkeit des Köders achten! Es gab eine Phase da war es richtig schwierig dichte Modelle zu bekommen, wie es jetzt ausschaut weiß ich aber nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Reg A. (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Also ich habe nun mehrmals vom ZALT gehört, ist der wirklich so Top wie alle schreiben für kleine Seen hier in Deutschland auf Hecht?
> Vielleicht kann mir jmd von berichten..?
> LG euch



Naja, du hast auf sieben Seiten und in 70 Beiträgen von genau zwei Leuten diese Empfehlung erhalten (zumindest hier im Thread), sooo oft ist das nun nicht...
Kurze Antwort meinerseits: der Zalt hat definitiv seine Berechtigung und fängt auch nicht schlecht, aber: du must schon auf Jerken oder zumindest Twitchen stehen; einfach eingekurbelt schöpft der sein Potential nicht im Mindesten aus!
Mit dem Gewässer, ob großer oder kleiner See, hat das nicht so viel zu tun. Lediglich in Gewässern mit stärkerer Strömung sind zumindest Twitch- und v.a. Jerkbaits nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl (oder überhaupt sinnvoll zu führen).


----------



## nada1988 (1. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Ich denke auch, dass du dich von dem Japanwahn, zumindest wenn es um Hecht geht, verabschieden solltest. Wenn's um Barsche geht, sieht die Sache wieder ein bisschen anders aus. Anderer Länder Hersteller sind aber viel stärker auf Hecht spezialisiert als die Bass-angelnden Japaner, aber auch das wurde ja schon mehrfach dargelegt.

Der eingangs von dir erwähnte Illex Arnaud fängt auf jeden Fall seine Hechte, um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe den auch. Aber nicht als Hechtköder, sondern eher als "Allrounder" auf alles, was beißt - in meinem Fall zumeist zusätzlich Barsche und Rapfen. Ich kann dir sagen, die Lackierung ist bei regelmäßigem Hechtkontakt nicht von Dauer.

Ich würde mich bei den Firmen Salmo, Savage Gear, Rapala, Westin, Zalt etc. umschauen.

Gute, in der von dir gewünschten Tauchtiefe, in MEINEN Gewässern fängige,(Hecht)Wobbler sind:

- Savage Gear 4 Play Lowrider 13cm 19cm
- Rapala X-Rap 10cm (fällt in die Allrounder-Kategorie) 14cm
- P&M Gunki Itoka 15cm
- Zalt 14cm
- Salmo Perch 12cm

Wobei der 4-Play und der Gunki eine relativ anfällige Lackierung haben, das sieht man nach ein paar Hechten. Tut der Fängigkeit aber keinen Abbruch. Die Rapalas, Salmos etc. haben allesamt eine wesentlich strapazierfähigere Beschichtung und sehen auch nach vielen Fischen noch frisch aus.

Schau dir eventuell auch mal leichte Jerkbaits (z.B. Strike Pro Buster Jerk II, div. Salmo-Modelle), "geshallowrigte" Gummifische (z.B. Abu McPike) und große Spinner(baits) an, kommt aber auf deine Spinnausrüstung an.

Oder aber du gehst gleich richtig auf Hecht und packst die "großen" Latschen ab 20cm+ aus, entsprechendes Gerät vorausgesetzt.


----------



## XSoulDrainX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Ich bins nochmal, wie schon erwähnt, überlege ich mir den Zalt Wobbler zu holen. Es ergibt sich aber leider folgendes Problem: 
Ich möchte den Zalt Wobbler 43 hecht 22g in schwebend kaufen. Und die Website, die diesen Wobbler verkauft, gibt einmal als Lauftiefe 1-2m an und einmal 2-3m. Habe dort auch schon hingeschrieben, scheint ein Problem ausgehend vom Hersteller zu sein. Weiß jmd wie tief der Zalt 43 hecht 22g schwebend in 11cm läuft? Wäre über Hilfe sehr dankbar !
LG


----------



## jkc (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hi, selbst mit dem sinkenden 14er kannst Du in 1m Wassertiefe fischen, dafür die Rutenspitze einfach hoch halten und die Pausen nicht zu lang machen.
Der 11er geht bei mir nicht als Hechtköder durch.

Grüße JK


----------



## Michael.S (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Ulli Beyer zeigt hier die Führung vom Zalt und er sagt da auch etwas über die Tauchtiefen der verschiedenen Zalt`s  :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovtuiergcos


----------



## Reg A. (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Nimm lieber den 14er, da hat jkc schon recht, der dürfte doch auch vom Gewicht her eher deine Auswahlkriterien erfüllen. Den schwebenden in der Größe hab zumindest ich noch nicht mal ansatzweise auf drei Meter gekriegt, 2m könnten bei weiteren Würfen aber drin sein. Denke aber, die 11er Variante - wenn's die denn wirklich sein soll - geht nen Ticken flacher (angel die aber selbst nicht).


----------



## Blechinfettseb (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, selbst mit dem sinkenden 14er kannst Du in 1m Wassertiefe fischen, dafür die Rutenspitze einfach hoch halten und die Pausen nicht zu lang machen.
> Der 11er geht bei mir nicht als Hechtköder durch.
> 
> Grüße JK



:m Für mich ist der 11er Zalt eher ein Schlüsselanhänger. Jeder Hecht, der sich auch so nennen kann, geht locker auf den 14er. Der 11er ist maximal ein Frittenquäler.....

Wenn man weiß wie man den Zalt fischen muss ist der Top, wenn nicht schauts eher mau aus.


----------



## XSoulDrainX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass mir alle den 14er statt dem 11er Zalt empfehlen?
Beißen denn auch die 40-60er Hechte auf den 14er Zalt? Würde solche nämlich auch fangen wollen, da man die fetten riesen nur ab und an hat, da ist son 50er oder sowas zwischendurch halt schön..?


----------



## Angler9999 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Also ein 14 cm Wobbler ist für ein Hecht eher ein Snack. Wenn du kleiner fischst ermöglichst du es, das der kleine Hecht, der sehr vermutlich untermaßig ist, den Köder schluckt. Dann isseer hin und du kannst ewig drauf warten, das mal einer größer wird. 14-18 cm ist auch für dich und deine Ausrüstung gut zu fischen.


----------



## Patrick333 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Also 14er würden sich sogar 40cm Hechte reinpfeifen.
Überleg doch mal. Du führst ihn mit Schlägen und Ruhepausen durchs Wasser. Imitierst also einen kränkelnden Fisch. Da kann der gar nicht groß genug sein. Für wenig Aufwand schnell und viel Fisch geschossen denkt sich der Hecht.

Ich habe letzten Sommer auf meinen 30 cm Thru Trout (BaFo in diesem Falle) beim Schleppen einen 73cm Hecht drauf gehabt. Und das bei über 4,5 km/h Schleppgeschwindigkeit. Der Köder wiegt 300gramm... 

Dementsprechend möchte ich einmal den 20 cm Thru Trout von Savage Gear in den Ring werfen. Ist zwar nicht zu leicht zu werfen (wiegt ca. 100g). Kannst du aber je nach Modell in jeder Wassertiefe führen. Auch Spinnstops möglich. Wobei das bloße einleiern schon verführerisch genug ist.

Habe den im Barschdekor auch erst einmal probiert am See (weil ich eher nicht das heftigere Gerät bevorzuge und somit viel Kraft in die Würfe stecken muss mit meinen 2m Ruten Spinner/Baitcaster). Aber in 1 1/2h um den See gleich 2 Nachläufer gehabt. Und die hatten vielleicht 50/60cm. Bei ganz einfachem Einkurbeln.

Vorausgesetzt ist hier natürlich eine gewisse Klarheit des Gewässers. Im ganz trüben würde er denke ich nicht gut funktionieren.

Es gibt die auch in 15cm (40g). Werde ich mir mal anschaffen diesen Sommer!


----------



## punkarpfen (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hi. Ich würde noch den Invincible von Nils Master ins Rennen schmeißen. Der hat mir so manchen Schwedenurlaub gerettet.

Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk


----------



## arcidosso (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi. Ich würde noch den Invincible von Nils Master ins Rennen schmeißen. Der hat mir so manchen Schwedenurlaub gerettet.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-J320F mit Tapatalk



Absolut gute Empfehlung,  der Nils  Master Invincible. Zum Glück habe ich mir diese vor einigen Jahren zugelegt. Zwischenzeitlich sind die schweineteuer geworden.
Die empfohlenen Größen kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wobbler in den Größen ca. 12/13 decken meine Bandbreite voll ab.


----------



## angler1996 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

welche Größe|kopfkrat|bigeyes


----------



## MaikRB (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hi, vom Zalt würde ich für den Anfang abraten, habe zwar
auch welche davon und fangen auch, aber auf Dauer
damit angeln ist ein bisschen nervig, da sie wirklich "fast" nur fangen,
wenn sie vernünftig animiert werden. Ich hänge sie meistens
nur zwischendurch mal ran, für ein paar Würfe.

Empfehlen würde ich für den Anfang den Salmo Slider
sinkend in 42g (auch wenn er nur 10cm lang ist,
aber dafür hochrückig) oder du wolltest ja Illex ;-),
den Dexter Jerk 120 (12cm, 60g), bei mir funzt
Barschdekor am besten.

Beide lassen sich entspannt fischen, entweder animiert
oder einleiern mit kurzen Stopps, bekomme da die meisten Bisse.

Kosten: Salmo ca. 12-15EUR, Dexter 15-18Eur

Als Vorfach nimmste am besten Titan-Vorfacher, kann ruhig auch
über 30lbs Tragkraft aufweisen, stört den Hechten nicht,
so haste auch nicht soviel rumgetüddel. 

Viele Grüße
Maik


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

ich werf auch mal einen "zwerg" ins rennen.
fox rage hitcher crank&roll in regenbogenforellen-dekor.
12cm/55g.

wegen der bedenken generell was die ködergröße beim hechtangeln angeht, sei dir sicher, daß du auch mit einem 30cm köder keineswegs davon befreit bist halbstarke 50er hechtlein zu fangen.


----------



## jkc (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



angler1996 schrieb:


> welche Größe|kopfkrat|bigeyes



Hi, von 12cm bis 25cm, je nach Anwendungsgebiet, leider komme ich beim Wurfangeln mit denen auch nicht sonderlich gut klar, insbesondere mit dem 15er nicht, teilweise drei Wurf, drei Überschläge.#q

Grüße JK


----------



## XSoulDrainX (2. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Meine Rute macht nur bis knapp über 30g mit, also die 40, 50 g Köder sind nix für mich #c
Trzd Danke !!!:m

EDIT: Habe gerade mal nen Zalt bestellt, werde den nach Beginn der Raubfischsaison mal testen


----------



## Angler9999 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Meine Rute macht nur bis knapp über 30g mit, also die 40, 50 g Köder sind nix für mich #c
> Trzd Danke !!!:m
> 
> EDIT: Habe gerade mal nen Zalt bestellt, werde den nach Beginn der Raubfischsaison mal testen




Klasse gelesen und auf Beratung eingegangen!!!

der Zalt 14 cm schwimmend wiegt bereits 32 gr.
Der suspending wiegt ~38gr
der sinkende noch mehr

Eben schreibst du, das du nur ne 30gr Rute hast. Das wird nicht optimal sein.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Nicht aufregen, einfach machen lassen.


----------



## DeralteSack (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

:q:q:q
Das war gut! Die Info kam leider etwas spät.

Andererseits wurden mal wieder die Erkenntnisse über fängige Wobbler für Hecht aufgefrischt.

Nun aber trotzdem mal noch ne Empfehlung für den TE:


*Spro Powercatcher Minnow oder Big Minnow*


*Spro Power Catcher Plus Xtreme Minnow*
Die sind auch fängig und kosten auch nicht die Welt. Tauchtiefen bis 1-1,5m, gute Haken und mit ner guten 30g WG Rute sollten sie gerade noch fischbar sein. Mit meiner geht es zumindest.
Auch mit ner 30 g WG Rute kann man nen Hecht gezielt fangen. Ist aber nicht das Non-Plus-Ultra. Gerade, wenn es sich nicht nur um 50cm Hechte handelt, sonder man man den Meter gezielt fangen will.


----------



## Iko (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hechtfliefge  von  West  Line  Monster  Fly  Streamer  für   alle   Gewässertiefen geeignet   .Ich fange  gut   damit. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## djloma82 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Servus,
 bei mir fing ich auf die Grandma Wobbler immer sehr gut, aber die sind mittlerweile fast schon zu schade zum angeln. Topflanker !
 Die benutze ich nur noch in tiefen Gewässern zum schleppen, damit ich die nicht durch Hänger verlier.
 Die großen zum Schleppen, die kleineren zum werfen, wobei die zum werfen nicht so optimal sind. vertüdel !!!

 Gruß an Alle


----------



## Reg A. (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Ja, die Info bezüglich des WGs kam echt sehr spät! Hätte man das im Vorfeld gewusst, hätten sich die Tipps sicherlich auch etwas anders gestaltet...

Witzig finde ich ja, zu was hier teilweise geraten wird: Der TE fragt nach nem guten Hecht*wobbler*, und als Empfehlungen erhält er tote Köderfische am System, Jerkbaits, Gummilappen (Line Thru Trout), sogar Hechtfliegen!
Wundert mich ja, dass niemand den guten alten 5er Mepps oder Effzett-Blinker ins Rennen geworfen hat!
Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch: ich angel ja auch gern Jerkbaits, Swimbaits, Tailbaits, Gummilatschen (auch die Line Thru Trout) und rücke den Esoxen auch mit der Fliegenrute auf den Pelz. aber danach hat der TE einfach nicht gefragt!

@XSoulDrainX: 





XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich das richtig, dass mir alle den 14er statt dem 11er Zalt empfehlen?
> Beißen denn auch die 40-60er Hechte auf den 14er Zalt? Würde solche  nämlich auch fangen wollen, da man die fetten riesen nur ab und an hat,  da ist son 50er oder sowas zwischendurch halt schön..?



Hast du unsere diesbezüglichen Kommentare denn nicht gelesen? Dann zitier ich mich einfach mal schnell selbst: 





Reg A. schrieb:


> Hab schon 35er/40er Schniepel auf 18-20cm Köder  gefangen, und selbst 60er Fritten steigen dir gar nicht selten auf 30cm  Köder ein!


 Ein 14cm langer Köder ist für keinen Hecht in keinem Gewässer zu keiner Jahreszeit ein (generell) zu großer Köder! Das ist bestenfalls Durchschnitt. Und glaub mir, wenn du erst erfolgreicher auf Hecht angelst bist du froh um jeden Schniepel der *nicht *beisst :q


----------



## arcidosso (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ja, die Info bezüglich des WGs kam echt sehr spät! Hätte man das im Vorfeld gewusst, hätten sich die Tipps sicherlich auch etwas anders gestaltet...
> 
> Witzig finde ich ja, zu was hier teilweise geraten wird: Der TE fragt nach nem guten Hecht*wobbler*, und als Empfehlungen erhält er tote Köderfische am System, Jerkbaits, Gummilappen (Line Thru Trout), sogar Hechtfliegen!
> Wundert mich ja, dass niemand den guten alten 5er Mepps oder Effzett-Blinker ins Rennen geworfen hat!
> ...




Reg A.,

ich erlaube mir Ihnen zu sagen, dass ich Ihre Maßregelung ,wie es der Name schon sagt, als anmaßend empfinde. 
Es ist hier ein freies Forum, d.h. frei mit seinen Ansichten. 
Wenn Ihnen eine nicht gefällt, überlesen Sie  diese und gut ist. 

MfG -arcidosso -


----------



## Reg A. (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



arcidosso schrieb:


> Reg A.,
> 
> ich erlaube mir Ihnen zu sagen, dass ich Ihre Maßregelung ,wie es der Name schon sagt, als anmaßend empfinde.
> Es ist hier ein freies Forum, d.h. frei mit seinen Ansichten.
> ...



Du kannst meinen Beitrag auffassen und empfinden, wie du möchtest. Steht dir frei, ist ja ein freies Forum.
Ich habe lediglich daran erinnert, wonach der TE ursprünglich gefragt hatte, was ja auch nicht allzu kompliziert war. Mehr nicht. Und da ich niemanden persönlich angegriffen habe behalte ich es mir vor, meine Beiträge so zu verfassen, wie ich es für richtig halte. Falls diese nicht gefallen, einfach mal an die eigene Empfehlung halten: überlesen und gut ist's.


----------



## jkc (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Ach Leute,

Rute mit 30g WG und 14er Zalt ist jedenfalls keine günstige Kombination, etwas mehr Power sollte da schon zum Animieren des Köders vorhanden sein...

Grüße JK


----------



## Taxidermist (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Ich finde es lustig, jetzt hat unser werbehöriger Jüngling, auf Grund "bester" Beratung, sich einen Zalt zugelegt, den er sich dann an die Wand hängen kann und ihn bis zum Erwerb einer passenden Rute betrachten darf!

Nachtrag: Zur neuen Rute , passend zum Zalt; diese sollte mindestens 80gr.Wg haben und recht hart sein, eine weiche parabolische Rute schafft es nämlich nicht, den Zalt fängig zu animieren!
Nur wenn dieser durch Schläge mit der Rute aktiv gefischt wird, zeigt er eine fängige Aktion.
Stur eingekubelt, oder auch geschleppt, tut sich rein gar nichts auf den Zalt!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hallo,

einer meiner Favoriten ist der "Salmo Warrior, 15 cm, 55 Gramm, Floating).
Unverständlicherweise ist dessen Produktion letztes Jahr eingestellt worden.
Ich habe noch diverse Restbestände gekauft, so dass ich noch so etwa 20 Stück habe. Die reichen lange, zumal ich ja nicht nur diesen Köder fische.
Meine Empfehlung: wenn es den noch irgendwo gibt; kaufen, kaufen, kaufen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angler9999 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



Reg A. schrieb:


> Ja, die Info bezüglich des WGs kam echt sehr spät! Hätte man das im Vorfeld gewusst, hätten sich die Tipps sicherlich auch etwas anders gestaltet...
> 
> Witzig finde ich ja, zu was hier teilweise geraten wird: Der TE fragt nach nem guten Hecht*wobbler*, und als Empfehlungen erhält er tote Köderfische am System, Jerkbaits, Gummilappen (Line Thru Trout), sogar Hechtfliegen!
> Wundert mich ja, dass niemand den guten alten 5er Mepps oder Effzett-Blinker ins Rennen geworfen hat!
> ...




Ja du hast es zur Aussprache gebracht, was viele oft erkennen. Ein TE fragt etwas und und es wird zwischendurch etwas empfohlen was nie benötigt/angefragt wurde. Leider ist das hier im AB oft der Fall.

@XSoulDrainX
mach dir nichts draus. Dadurch lernt man. Notfalls hast du einen geil aussehenden Schlüsselanhänger. Früher oder später wird er benutzt, wenn die stärkere Angelrute da ist...


----------



## jkc (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einer meiner Favoriten ist der "Salmo Warrior, 15 cm, 55 Gramm, Floating).
> Unverständlicherweise ist dessen Produktion letztes Jahr eingestellt worden....



Hi, welche Variante meinst Du, die mit oder ohne Schaufel? (Da es hier um Wobbler geht, denke ich den mit Schaufel?!)
Ich mag das Ding auch und wusste gar nicht, dass Salmo den raus genommen hat. Danke für den Hinweis. Betriebswirtschaftlich kann ich das sogar nachvollziehen, fischt ja kaum jemand das Teil.
Das ist aber auch ein Köder den ich so an einer WG 80g-Rute sehe.

Grüße JK


----------



## Lajos1 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, welche Variante meinst Du, die mit oder ohne Schaufel? (Da es hier um Wobbler geht, denke ich den mit Schaufel?!)
> Ich mag das Ding auch und wusste gar nicht, dass Salmo den raus genommen hat. Danke für den Hinweis. Betriebswirtschaftlich kann ich das sogar nachvollziehen, fischt ja kaum jemand das Teil.
> Das ist aber auch ein Köder den ich so an einer WG 80g-Rute sehe.
> 
> Grüße JK



Hallo,

ja, ich meine den mit Schaufel; und ja, den hat kaum jemand gefischt. Warum weiss ich allerdings nicht, vom Mai bis etwa Mitte Oktober in unseren Seen einer der Besten. 
Den fische ich an einer 3 Meter Rute (Weitwürfe sind da bei uns das A&O) WG 40 - 80 Gramm, das passt. Für meine 30 - 60 Gramm Rute wäre er schon zu schwer, zumindest bei Weitwürfen, etwas schlenzen ginge gerde noch.
Siehe zu, dass Du noch ein paar bekommst. Ich habe mich nicht mehr dafür interessiert, was noch am Markt übrig ist, da ich genügend Vorrat  habe.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## MaikRB (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wußte bisher nicht, dass Wobbler immer eine Tauchschaufel
haben müssen|kopfkrat .Also mein Kenntnisstand war bisher,
es gibt Wobbler mit und ohne Tauchschaufel, also Slider, Jerks etc...

Aber nett, wie man sich nun gegenseitig kritisiert, nur weil der junge
Mann sein eigenen Kopf hat. 

Vlt.gibt er ja später nochmal Feedback, wie es bei ihm so läuft.

Ansonsten viele Fänge und Gruß
Maik


----------



## jkc (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*



			
				MaikRB;4639179...
ich wußte bisher nicht schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, die Übergänge zwischen den unterschiedlichen Köderklassen sind teilweise schon fließend und es gibt sicherlich auch einige Wobbler ohne Schaufel.
> Jerkbaits unterscheiden sich aber schon recht deutlich davon und bilden quasi eine eigene Kategorie, auch wieder mit verschwimmenden Grenzen. Und dann kommen noch nationale Eigenheiten hinzu, in USA werden z.B. viele Köder als Jerkbait bezeichnet, die hier ganz klar als Wobbler bezeichnet würden, Köder mir Schaufel und Eigenaktion.
> 
> Es gibt da ja auch keine verbindlichen Einordnungen und genügend Platz für eigene Interpretationen, klassischer Weise hat ein Wobbler für mich z.B. eine Schaufel.
> ...


----------



## XSoulDrainX (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

Leute, Leute, Leute,
ganz ruhig. Habe mir einen 11cm Zalt geholt. Keinen 14er. Der 11er hat 22g und ist somit super für meine knapp über 30g Rute. Also der wird garantiert nicht an der Wand hängen oder als Schlüsselanhänger enden, haha
LG euch


----------



## Angler9999 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Guter Hechtwobbler*

juut hat er also doch gelesen.#6

Aber auch der kann knapp werden mit der Rute. Drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen. UND den untermaßigen Hechten auch.


----------

